# Les différents grade de l'armée canadienne.



## danielbouchard (2 May 2005)

voici donc le lien pour les différents grades de l'armée canadienne. 

Voici le lien: 

http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/lf/francais/1_6_1.asp?FlashEnabled=1&


----------



## Bitzkrieg (2 May 2005)

lame post of the month


----------



## 1R22eR (2 May 2005)

lets go.. lachez les jugement plate sur les post des autres...


----------



## NiTz (2 May 2005)

euh.. c'est quoi le bitchage lÃƒÂ ? Je trouve ca très pertinent comme post, étant donné que les informations de army.ca ne sont pas aussi précises...


----------



## Arts (3 May 2005)

Bitzkrieg said:
			
		

> lame post of the month


Lancons Lui des roches !!!  >
non des blagues je suis pas si violant !! mais C'est Quoi le bitchage la !!


----------



## EAmax (3 May 2005)

Ouin c'est quoi le bitchage la !!!! (j'ai des roches )


----------



## danielbouchard (3 May 2005)

Pas grave les gars hehe, moi je me suis fais poser la question sur msn par mon pot du forum wild, et j'ai cru bon mettre se lien pour les autres.

Bonne journée guyz! :warstory:


----------



## Bitzkrieg (3 May 2005)

Ce genre de post devrait se retrouver dans une section  :skull:"je suis pas dans l'armée et j'y connais rien" :skull:

Je vois pas l'intérêt de poster des sujets simples comme ça.

1-un militaire connait déjÃƒÂ  tous les grades, c'est comme l'alphabet pour un prof de français
2-ils sont déjÃƒÂ  disponible très facilement sur dnd.ca

Tant qu'ÃƒÂ  ça, faisons des post avec les symboles SIMDUT, les specs des armes, les types de véhicules..voyons..franchement...toutes ces informations sont connus par les militaires et on a pas besoin d'avoir de cours ici.

tk je suis déçu du forum francophone :-X


----------



## danielbouchard (3 May 2005)

Je viens de regarder l'ensemble de tes posts et tu a jamais ecris sur la section anglaise alors pax a vitae hein. et il y a une section recrutement / recruting surement que les administrateurs de army.ca les on mis c'est sections la pour ceux qui sont deja dans l'armé hein, l' intelligent.

arrete de chialer et soit donc productif si tu est deja militaire, ben aide ceux qui veulenet le devenir.

A part ca tu peut bien avoir démarré le topics ''armée québecoise'' toi le pourris hein.

Désolé mais la pus capable moi du SS.

 ;D :warstory:


----------



## Bitzkrieg (3 May 2005)

J'aime bien me faire traiter de pourri et de SS par quelqu'un qui n'y connait absolument rien.

Et oui j'ai parti le thread Armée québécoise, je suis pourri pour autant? Tu pense que les canadiens français ne sont pas de bons soldats? Retire tes paroles jeunes ignorants et ouvre tes livres d'histoires, il te reste bcp ÃƒÂ  apprendre sur notre armée et son histoire.


----------



## Arts (3 May 2005)

Sa Suffit la chicane , je vous aime tous !!


----------



## Frantireur (4 May 2005)

En passant, (l'ARMÉE QUÉBÉQUOISE) est l'armée Canadienne. As-ton déjÃƒÂ  vue d'autre provinces du pays dire...voici notre armé, l'armé du saskatoune ou encore larmée du manitoba! Cest ridicule. :
Arrètont de frustré sur le québec qui ÃƒÂ  été opprimé par les anglais ya 300 an. Aujourd'hui cest du passé, y faut que les séparatistes accepte et tourne la page. La force est dans l'union

J'avais pas posté sur se topic...et j'en profite ici vue que le sujet reviens, l'autre est passé datte ;D


----------



## danielbouchard (4 May 2005)

bien d'accord, désolé blitz veut pas entretenir la chicane hehe. chacun c'est oppinion.

en un mot vive l'armée canadienne!!!! point!


----------



## lagacer (4 May 2005)

wow chu tanner que le monde associe les canadien francais au quebecois ..il y a aussi des canadien francais au nouveau-brunswick (la seul province bilingue) je suis un acadien ( et non j'ais pas de parenter avec wilfred et non je ne le connais pas (lol fallais jle dit ) ) souvent que j'ai vue des post qui parlais des quebecois comme le seul francais au canada et non il y en a partout .... ( j'ai rien contre les quebecois g de la famille au qc  ) mais en tous cas c seulment pour fair realiser a certin qui ne son pas seul a etre entourer d'anglais et il son encor plus présent icite ne vous inquietter pas on va pas se laisser fair pareille 

salutos


----------



## quebecrunner (4 May 2005)

;D ;D ;D

lagacer:  

Chus né au Québec, mais on est originaire de l'Acadie. Alors je te comprend.

Mais Blitzrieg, étoffe donc ta vue sur la qualité des soldats "canadiens français?" Pourquoi le soldat canadien francais ne serait t'il pas un aussi bon soldat que les autres?  :


----------



## EAmax (5 May 2005)

Lagacer chu sur que tu le connais Wilfred    lolll  :dontpanic:


----------



## lagacer (5 May 2005)

Je le connais pas personellement mais je sais qui il est  mais c'est comique un de mes ami etais au quebec pi quelqu'un lui a demander  de ou il venait pi la il a dit du nouveau brunswick ... toute suite "le quebecois" a demande est tu parent avec wilfred ®.. lol  on est pas toute de la meme famille au n-b


----------



## danielbouchard (5 May 2005)

hehe, ben la les gars faut nous comprendre!!! On se fais tellement cassé les oreille avec les petits bateaux a Wilfred hehehe. Mais non j'ose imaginer que vous etes pas tous de la meme famille. Moi je viens du saguenay et devinez quoi!!! Je ne suis pas un tremblay hehehe. L'amitié qui uni le nouveau brunswich et le québec ne date pas d'hier  et je suis d'accord avec vous ,le bilinguisme,  c'est au canada et non rienque une question québecoise!!!

Des fois les topics prennent vraiment des direction bizarre non


----------



## submachinegunner (8 May 2005)

en passant Blitzkrieg il y a pas seulement des militaires qui fréquentent le forum il y a beaucoup de personnes qui souhaitent se joindre aux forces et qui peuvent trouver des infos ici qu'ils ne trouveront pas sur le site du recrutement des FC et il y aussi tout simplement des gens qui souhaitent simplement en savoir plus sur les forces..un forum c'est censé etre créé pour s'informer et échanger des infos a propos de quelque chose non ???


----------



## submachinegunner (8 May 2005)

youhou un autre gars du saguenay jpense qu'on est 3 sur le forum....


----------



## NiTz (8 May 2005)

wouais moi aussi chu du saguenay.. jpense qu'on est 3 hehehe


----------



## Arseneault (26 Nov 2005)

moi j'aimerai de savoir quelle grade qu'on donne a un Tech Avio. parce quil mon sacré la dedand pis allo a toute le monde de la péninsule acadienne pis du québec aussi


----------



## aesop081 (26 Nov 2005)

Arseneault said:
			
		

> moi j'aimerai de savoir quelle grade qu'on donne a un Tech Avio.



Tu commene come soldat ( private) come tout les autres !!


----------



## geo (26 Nov 2005)

Dans les grades de l'aviation et la marine, ils ont des classements pour des spécialistes technique.... mais il faut y arriver en premier.


----------



## Black Watch (26 Nov 2005)

Ce thread est tout a fait pertinant. Pis blitzkrieg, continue ÃƒÂ  rêver ÃƒÂ  l'armée syndiquée et affiliée ÃƒÂ  la FTQ d'un soi-disant Québec libre.


----------



## geo (26 Nov 2005)

Aargh.... SVP aller discuter cette satané histoire d'un Quebec Libre ailleur.
J'en ai plein le  casque (et il est le plus gros qu'ils font)

La vie est assez compliqué sans rentrer dans ça!


----------



## 1R22eR (26 Nov 2005)

j'approuve cette dernière héhé


----------



## Black Watch (26 Nov 2005)

moi de même


----------



## pongiste17 (14 Dec 2005)

bonjour,
je m'aperçois que dans les FC n'existe pas le grade de sergent-chef de l'armée Française : qui peut me donner l'équivalence ?


----------



## MdB (14 Dec 2005)

pongiste17 said:
			
		

> bonjour,
> je m'aperçois que dans les FC n'existe pas le grade de sergent-chef de l'armée Française : qui peut me donner l'équivalence ?



Probablement adjudant. Les grades sont les suivants: soldat, caporal, caporal-chef, sergent, adjudant, ainsi de suite.

S'il y a le même nombre de grade en dessous du sergent-chef français que dans les Forces canadiennes, c'est l'équivalent, sinon il faudrait peut-être compter le nombre de grade qu'il y a en dessous et comparer.


----------



## geo (14 Dec 2005)

Bon dans l'armée française ils ont                 ET            au Canada nous avons

Sdt                                                                                    Sdt
Caporal                                                                               Caporal
Caporal chef                                                                        Caporal Chef
Caporal chef, 1ere classe (depuis 1999)
Sergent                                                                              Sergent
Sergent chef
Adjudant                                                                            Adjudant
Adjudant Chef                                                                     Adjudant maitre
Major (oui, dans l'armée de France, le major est un sous officier) Adjudant chef


----------



## pongiste17 (15 Dec 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> Bon dans l'armée française ils ont                 ET            au Canada nous avons
> 
> Sdt                                                                                    Sdt
> Caporal                                                                               Caporal
> ...



c'est ÃƒÂ  peu près cela pourl'armée française !  ;D
ta seule petite erreur concerne le caporal chef, 1ere classe : inexistant ! par contre vient s'insérer dans la hierarchie et bien que ce ne soit pas un grade mais une distinction le 1ere classe qui se situe entre sdt et caporal.
ceci précisé merci beaucoup pour la mise en équivalence, pourrais tu me dire  quelles appellations correspondent ? par exemple chez nous le sergent on lui dit : sergent, l'adjudant : 'mon adjudant" sauf si c est une femme c'est alors : 'adjudant'. 'mon étant l'abréviation de monsieur dans l'armée française'


----------



## JAZZman (15 Dec 2005)

Petite patenthèse comme ça. les personnes intéressés aux grades des quatre forces françaises (air, armée, marine et gendarme) vous pouvez consulter le petit Larousse (peu importe l'année d'ed) au mot "grade"


----------



## geo (16 Dec 2005)

pongiste17 said:
			
		

> c'est ÃƒÆ’   peu prÃƒÆ’ ¨s cela pourl'armÃƒÆ’©e franÃƒÆ’ §aise !   ;D
> ta seule petite erreur concerne le caporal chef, 1ere classe : inexistant ! par contre vient s'insÃƒÆ’©rer dans la hierarchie et bien que ce ne soit pas un grade mais une distinction le 1ere classe qui se situe entre sdt et caporal.
> ceci prÃƒÆ’©cisÃƒÆ’© merci beaucoup pour la mise en ÃƒÆ’©quivalence, pourrais tu me dire   quelles appellations correspondent ? par exemple chez nous le sergent on lui dit : sergent, l'adjudant : 'mon adjudant" sauf si c est une femme c'est alors : 'adjudant'. 'mon ÃƒÆ’©tant l'abrÃƒÆ’©viation de monsieur dans l'armÃƒÆ’©e franÃƒÆ’ §aise'



Bon - pour le Caporal chef de 1ere classe
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grades_de_l%27arm%C3%A9e_fran%C3%A7aise#Militaires_du_rang

les appellations...
pas de difference entre le Masculin et le Féminin...

l'adjudant est normalement l'adjoint de troupe/peloton, Adjudant ou mon adjudant.
l'Adjudant maitre peut être un Sergent major de compagnie et serait appelé "sergent major" sinon Adjudant maitre;
l'Adjudant chef peut être un Sergent Major de Bataillon / Régiment et serait appelé "SMR", Adjudant chef ou Monsieur.


----------



## RRC746 (16 Dec 2005)

moi j'ai une question gnaieuseuse un peut mais SVP une reponse, un grade NCO tu dit oui caporal, oui caporal chef oui sergeant, oui adjudant blah blah mais un officier c'est oui quoi???  oui monsieur? oui capitaine?


pardonez ma negligence


----------



## Black Watch (16 Dec 2005)

RRC746 said:
			
		

> moi j'ai une question gnaieuseuse un peut mais SVP une reponse, un grade NCO tu dit oui caporal, oui caporal chef oui sergeant, oui adjudant blah blah mais un officier c'est oui quoi???   oui monsieur? oui capitaine?
> 
> 
> pardonez ma negligence


"oui monsieur"


----------



## pongiste17 (17 Dec 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> Bon - pour le Caporal chef de 1ere classe
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grades_de_l%27arm%C3%A9e_fran%C3%A7aise#Militaires_du_rang



j'ai vu mais sincérement suis militaire française depuis 1981 et jamais entendu parler de ce grade .....


----------



## pongiste17 (17 Dec 2005)

http://www.defense.gouv.fr/sites/defense/


----------



## geo (18 Dec 2005)

les oficiers... appelés comme Monsieur, Madame ou par leur grade


----------



## Adjm.Roy (20 Dec 2005)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> "oui monsieur"




Tu dit oui Adjm Ou Capt Ou Major.... byebye


----------



## Norm The Storm (20 Dec 2005)

Ouin mais ca depend... je travail avec du monde de l'aviation depuis peu et encore pour un bout et c'est plus souvent * Oui Roger * que oui monsieur... mais ca ..ca dépend tout le temp....


----------



## geo (21 Dec 2005)

c'est pas s'posé d'être Adjum Roy?


----------



## geo (21 Dec 2005)

Norm The Storm said:
			
		

> Ouin mais ca depend... je travail avec du monde de l'aviation depuis peu et encore pour un bout et c'est plus souvent * Oui Roger * que oui monsieur... mais ca ..ca dÃƒÆ’©pend tout le temp....


Dans les petits unités, c'est quelquefois très difficile d'évitre la familiarité entre le personnel. Dans les unités ETAH de l'aviation, on mélange des réguliers et des civils de façon qu'un Sous officier peut avoir un poste sénior au civil tandis qu'un officier peut avoir un poste de subordonné au civil.... ça complique les choses.

Quand l'escadrille est déployé avec des autres unités, ça devrait retourner aux grades


----------



## MdB (21 Dec 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> Dans les petits unités, c'est quelquefois très difficile d'évitre la familiarité entre le personnel. Dans les unités ETAH de l'aviation, on mélange des réguliers et des civils de façon qu'un Sous officier peut avoir un poste sénior au civil tandis qu'un officier peut avoir un poste de subordonné au civil.... ça complique les choses.
> 
> Quand l'escadrille est déployé avec des autres unités, ça devrait retourner aux grades



Je pense pas que ce soit si difficile, c'est surtout une question de discipline au fond. Comme pour le vous dans les écoles.

D'ailleurs, en ce moment, je travaille dans une compagnie où il n'y a seulement que 5 employés permanents, je vouvoie mes patrons depuis que je suis ici. Je ne l'ai jamais fait ailleurs, ça va seulement de soi ici, c'est tout. C'est une question d'exigence.


----------



## geo (21 Dec 2005)

Dans les unité de l'aviation, pour quelle que soit la raison - ils ont certaines tendances. Il y a de la discipline - mais pas tout a fait autant qu'avec l'armée


----------



## Norm The Storm (9 Jan 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Dans les unité de l'aviation, pour quelle que soit la raison - ils ont certaines tendances. Il y a de la discipline - mais pas tout a fait autant qu'avec l'armée



Je ne dirais pas que l'aviation ont moins de discipline mais je serais plus porter à dire qu'elle est différente. Au même titre que c'est différent entre chez nous, une unité de combat, :warstory: et une unité logistique.


----------



## geo (10 Jan 2006)

d'accord.
La discipline a tendance à être la plus stricte dans les unités d'armes de combat.

Les unités qui possèdent beaucoups de spécialistes dans les métiers suivent une discipline mais elle n'est pas aussi draconienne.


----------

